# Overnighting at Gatwick?



## Laurie (Mar 4, 2008)

We need to choose between a cheap LCC out of Gatwick at 6 am (about $150 for 2) - then a 2-3 hr drive to our TS...

as opposed to a more expensive LCC flight out of Luton at 10:30 am, which would also require a night at a b&b or hotel ($450 for 2, assuming $175 for hotel) - and then a 3-4 hr drive to our TS.

For option #1, no point in paying for a hotel and then getting on the road at 4 am or earlier, so - has anyone overnighted at Gatwick, South terminal? We'd probably want to get settled in by 9-ish maybe - depends how tired we are - we'll be travelling by car and turning it in there. 

I did find a website about sleeping at airports, but wondered whether any TUGgers have recent experience with this - safety, comfort, etc. And are there lockers for luggage? I'm doubting so, can't recall what I read.

Another option could be an evening out in London proper, but luggage again is the issue and I'm not sure the $, hassle and travel time would be worth it.


----------



## geekette (Mar 4, 2008)

We overnighted at Gatwick in Feb 06.  There was construction going on so don't know if there are more places now, but we were able to find some comfy club-type chairs to sleep in that were out of the line of most noise.  Seems to me that there were several different areas that would be good for sleeping.


----------



## silvib (Mar 4, 2008)

I understand you can purchase a day ticket I understand into the VIP Lounges, not sure if it the Admirals Lounge with AA, or similar.  Can't remember who supplies them, I just remember reading it and thinking that I didn't realize they did that, thought you HAD to be traveling in business or first class.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 4, 2008)

Have you checked out www.sleepinginairports.com ?

I have never actually slept in an airport myself, but my son decided to do it one time and got some useful info there.


----------



## ajmace (Mar 17, 2008)

*Hilton at Gatwick Airport*

The Hilton is very convenient,  probably costs anbout 200 $  a room per night but it would be so much more convenient than any other alternative.  

Sleeping in the hotel is only acceptable if you are under 25!

I am staying there this month when I fly out to Portugal

There are also some cheapish  'pod' type units sorry I cannot remember the trade name at the moment.  Perhaps someone else will help....


----------



## Laurie (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for your replies. 

I finally managed to find flights into and out of the same London airport, on the same day (Newquay to London, London to Austria - by flying into Klagenfurt, a city I hadn't even ever heard of before). Not the best airline, and not quite the cheapest (RyanAir - can you believe $20 just to check ONE bag with weight restrictions).  But we decided, after reading the entire sleeping-in-airports site, that we are a few years too old for this airport-camping when we have another option.   

In my searching tho, I did find a couple really nice b&b's at both Gatwick and Stansted for $130/night, and they both offer free airport shuttles both ways. If anyone needs this info let me know.


----------

